# Story of a 16 year old RMC hopeful.



## scriptox (20 Sep 2011)

Hey guys, so I've been on the forums for a bit, posting here and there. I have decided that I would like to summarize my story so far and I hope that I can share this process and experience with you all! 

At around the age of 14, I thought of the military as a career. Mind you, this was a little thought and I didn't look too much into it. Being as open as I am, I openly discussed the idea of joining the military in the future. Long story short, the idea was suppressed. Although it never really left my head. I went on to explore many other hobbies and fell into the world of technology. I an an avid user of computers and electronic devices, but in these days, who isn't? My main interest became taking things apart and putting them back together; to this day I love seeing how things work.

Fast forward to Grade 11 second semester in High School, I once again thought about the military as a possible future career. Only this time, being older, I seriously considered my options. To my surprise, I had found out that my high school hosted a "Canadian Forces Co-Op" with the local unit, The Royal Hamilton Light Infantry. I was not hesitant to start my application. Fast forward a couple weeks, references contacted and written down, applications filled out, back check forms completed and I was ready to submit. I head down to my guidance officer and submit my application. A couple of days go by and I am informed of the news... 

"Jessie, I'm sorry but the Burlington Armoury for the Royal Hamilton Light Infantry is not hosting a co-op program with us this year. Instead, their Hamilton Armoury will gladly accept applications however, you run the risk of having to switch school districts and attending a high school in Hamilton. 

Basically, I gave up. I felt that the choice to stay here at my current high school was the best suit for me, and I don't regret it.

Grade 11 ends and I am thrown into summer vacation!

Over the course of two months I had researched more and more about what options I had with regards to joining the Forces. Lucky for me, I had stumbled upon The Royal Military College of Canada and it's ROTP program. Days went by where research was conducted on a day by day basis, phone numbers called, forums read, questions asked, and many nights thinking to myself, "Is this what I really want to do?"....

None the less, I had come to the realization of why not combine all of my interests into something I can work with and pursue. 

My great interest for computer science, with the desire to serve the country that has been so good to my immigrant parents, and a job knowing that every morning I wake up, is another unpredictable day, pointed me to the occupation "Signals Officer".

Now, I went to the recruiting centre one day and have the delight of discussing my future with a Captain in the Airforce. His last name was so long I indeed cannot remember it, and at the time I didn't wish to attempt to say it, for I may pronounce it wrong. This man convinced me to re-think my trades over again, and again, and again. Simply because he understood something: "Don't pick any trade just for the sake of getting into the Canadian Forces. Find out what makes you tick, and I'll be here waiting."

So right now, I have everything filled out, from the questionnaire, to the application, to the back check package, and to the pre-security clearance assessment. I have rethought my 3 trades and only came up with one. From going to apply with Armoured Officer, Signals Officer, and Artillery Officer - to just, Signals Officer. 

Now why would I bother to apply to a trade I KNOW I won't be happy with? If you can compare my levels of interest within all three of those occupations, you all may see that my interest with the Signals Officer trade is exponentially higher than both combined. So ultimately, it was logical for me to only pick one trade. One trade I would truly be happy with.

The past couple of weeks have been... odd. 

The recruiting centre here closes at 4:30 PM and I don't have a ride until 3:50 - 4:00 PM. Everyday it has been "Oh sorry I'm late again Jessie, can we go tomorrow?" 

I really have no problem with that, I am patient. I have learnt that it is never easy to get to the things you really desire. But can you imagine the same question again and again? Over a span of Monday to Friday? "Oh sorry, we can just go tomorrow right?"

So here I sit today, hopefully going to be going to the recruiting centre today and eager to begin the application process.


Last but not least, I thank you all for taking the time to read this long story (for those of you who actually read the whole thing haha). I will keep this post updated with my steps into the Canadian Forces!


----------



## SoldierInAYear (20 Sep 2011)

Good luck man


----------



## LOLslamball (20 Sep 2011)

I'm glad you thought about and decided what you really want to do, now all you have to do is get in  ;D

Good luck scriptox, and I hope you get back to the recruiting centre soon.


----------



## scriptox (20 Sep 2011)

Thanks Paul and LOLslamball, 

I just came back from CFRC Hamilton and successfully submitted my application.

Basically it went like this:

I walked in eager to submit. I approach a recruiter (who by the way seems to look as the same ethnicity as me) who seems to be a Master Corporal. Although I am not completely sure because I couldn't see a clear indication of what his rank was, since he wasn't wearing combats (I usually look for the rank slip-on) , but rather, a regular service dress (if that's what you call it). And what do you know? He's a Sig Operator. After going through my application together to see if everything is in order he says bluntly 

"I can't take this application"... 

after asking why he says,

"Well, your 16 and you have to be 17..." 

To which I reply,

"Well, for 1. my birthday is tomorrow and 2. on the RMC website it says applicants can be 16 years old.."

After that, he calls up two people to the front desk, a Corporal and another man who I couldn't discern a rank from.

They exchange opinions, the MCpl packs up the application, stands up and puts out his hand asking for a handshake.

Two words were exchanged before we both went separate ways, "Good Luck".


And that's basically it for today.

I might as well get my status report started:


Recruiting Center: CFRC Hamilton
Regular/Reserve: Regular
Officer/NCM: Officer (ROTP)
Trade Choice 1: Signals Officer
Trade Choice 2:
Trade Choice 3:
Application Date: September 20, 2011
First Contact:
Aptitude: 
Medical:   
Interview completed: 
Merit Listed: 
Position Offered: 
Enrollment date: 
Basic Training Begins: 


Thanks again guys !


----------



## Allgunzblazing (20 Sep 2011)

Hi Jessie, 

It is truly heartening to see someone as young as you and who knows what he/ she would like to make of themselves in life. I used to be a junior teacher in a university. As crazy as it sounds, I knew numerous students (in their final year) who were still undecided about their career. 

This is a really good forum and you will get a lot of sound advice here. However, I have found the staff in the recruiting centre and the local militia units to be extremely helpful. 

As far as your career choice - in my opinion you're doing the correct thing in not putting down a trade that you can't see youself in for the rest of your life. 

Cheers and all the best, 

AGB.


----------



## RememberanceDay (20 Sep 2011)

Jesse,

For starters, happy early birthday! I'm on the same path as you, just waiting untill I'm old enough to sign my papers, but I'm thinking long and hard about my trade choices... The first, for me, is Boatswain, then NWTech. Boatswain was the very obvious choice for me, but I'm still very, very open. So, air high-five to you for knowing what you want in life AND getting it! (Kind of like getting your cake and eating it too!)


----------

